# Windows Remote Desktop Connection for XP?



## satindemon4u (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello all. At work we have some thin clients that run windows XP. The user then logs in with a genaric account and uses that to access one of many terminal servers. To access the server they use the provided Windows Remote Desktop Connection (mstsc.exe). However, the version we have currently on some of these machines doesn't support multiple monitors. However, version 7 (I believe) does. Just last week I managed to find this update just fine through Microsoft and now I cannot find it for the life of me.

Does anyone know if they stopped providing it at this point? This is all I get now...

https://www.microsoft.com/library/errorpages/smarterror.aspx

Does anyone know where else to grab it from?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 1, 2016)

Try here?
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/969084

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=20609


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 1, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Try here?
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/969084
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=20609



The first link after I click download nothing happens. Then if I click "here" when the download doesn't start, I get a page error. 
The second link after clicking download gives me the error page from Microsoft saying the page I requested could not be found.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 1, 2016)

satindemon4u said:


> The first link after I click download nothing happens. Then if I click "here" when the download doesn't start, I get a page error.
> The second link after clicking download gives me the error page from Microsoft saying the page I requested could not be found.


Ok, at the bottom of the first page, look for the link here, and click.





EDIT


****aahahhhhh, I see, said the blind man to his deaf dog. Assuming you actually know how to download a file from Microsoft, I see the error you refer to. I've got a copy of it, if you'd like me to upload it to dropbox or somewhere.


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 1, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Ok, at the bottom of the first page, look for the link here, and click.
> View attachment 71803
> 
> EDIT
> ...



That's exactly what I go to. Which then leads me to the download page where I click "Download" Then it says thank you for downloading and nothing happens. So I then click the link "If your download does not start after 30 seconds, click here" and get a broken page error.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 1, 2016)

sooo.... do you want me to upload a copy to Dropbox for you?



Spoiler






SHA256:b8cb010089a94c305acb3a49fb8142aa2cce652ee15fdf356ec7b81b5a8750e9
File name:WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-enu.exe
Detection ratio:0 / 54
Analysis date:2016-02-01 16:28:34 UTC ( 0 minutes ago )​


0
0​ 
* Trusted source!* This file belongs to the Microsoft Corporation software catalogue.

 Analysis​
 File detail​
 Relationships​
 Additional information​
 Comments​
 Votes​
AntivirusResultUpdate
ALYac20160201
AVG20160201
Ad-Aware20160201
AegisLab20160201
Agnitum20160201
AhnLab-V320160201
Alibaba20160201
Antiy-AVL20160201
Arcabit20160201
Avast20160201
Avira20160201
Baidu-International20160201
BitDefender20160201
Bkav20160201
ByteHero20160201
CAT-QuickHeal20160201
CMC20160201
ClamAV20160201
Comodo20160130
Cyren20160201
DrWeb20160201
ESET-NOD3220160201
Emsisoft20160201
F-Prot20160129
F-Secure20160201
Fortinet20160201
GData20160201
Ikarus20160201
Jiangmin20160201
K7AntiVirus20160201
K7GW20160201
Kaspersky20160201
Malwarebytes20160201
McAfee20160201
McAfee-GW-Edition20160201
MicroWorld-eScan20160201
Microsoft20160201
NANO-Antivirus20160201
Panda20160201
Qihoo-36020160201
Rising20160201
SUPERAntiSpyware20160201
Sophos20160201
Symantec20160201
Tencent20160201
TheHacker20160130
TrendMicro20160201
TrendMicro-HouseCall20160201
VBA3220160201
VIPRE20160201
ViRobot20160201
Zillya20160201
Zoner20160201
nProtect20160201






*https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1069940/WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-enu.exe*


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 1, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> sooo.... do you want me to upload a copy to Dropbox for you?


Thank you sir. I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 1, 2016)

Np. Good luck


----------



## Jerozzz (May 13, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> sooo.... do you want me to upload a copy to Dropbox for you?
> 
> 
> *https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1069940/WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-enu.exe*



I need this download (WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-enu.exe).

Every single thing I've tried has lead to a block.

Blocked at Microsoft.

Tried dropbox link above. That's 404.

Tried Google searching, every single link I click, goes to a 404 or is broken.

Blocked at every turn.

I didn't anticipate this. As huge as Microsoft is, and they can't leave their old software up with a disclaimer that it's unsupported?

I would be VERY appreciative to ANYONE who can help!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2017)

Jerozzz said:


> I need this download (WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-enu.exe).
> 
> Every single thing I've tried has lead to a block.
> 
> ...


It's been since removed. I'll put up another copy.

**edit new link
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dee6p3pxdz6dt90/WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-enu.exe?dl=0


Also, as with everything you download from a non-official link, I recommend uploading to virustotal.com to verify it is what you expect.


----------



## Jerozzz (May 13, 2017)

WOW, that was FAST!!!

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2017)

Jerozzz said:


> WOW, that was FAST!!!
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!


No problem. This is my "morning time", so I'm usually on the forums a bit for a couple of hours. Glad to help.


----------



## satindemon4u (May 13, 2017)

I was wondering who replied to my post since it has been long dead. Glad to see someone else got some help with this!


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2017)

Bit off-topic but:


			
				satindemon4u said:
			
		

> *Make sure to post you hard drive (solid state as well) speeds! Compare your speeds to others and see what drive may be in your future for purchase! *
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-hdd-speeds.151860/



Quality is my highest priority in SSD's and HDD's


----------



## satindemon4u (May 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Bit off-topic but:
> 
> 
> Quality is my highest priority in SSD's and HDD's



Fair enough haha


----------



## davidonelson (Oct 4, 2017)

Jerozzz said:


> I need this download (WindowsXP-KB969084-x86-enu.exe).



It can still be downloaded from Microsoft at this location:  http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB969084


----------

